# Bobcat & Rattlesnake Mount



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Few months back I found a juvenile bobcat freshly ran over (no damage) so I picked him up, planning on having him mounted.
Well the other day I practically stepped on a 2' long rattlesnake, ended up killing it.
I was wondering what you folks think would be a good way to mount the 2 juveniles.
My wife seems to think putting the snake in the bobcats mouth, but I'm thinking having the snake coiled like he's going to strike with the bobcat pawing at him (playing).
I've searched through Google and haven't found but 2 mounts with a bobcat & snake. Not interested in either one.
If you folks have ideas please let me know.

Also, for all you haters ****** at me for killing the rattlesnake, I got bit by one when I was 14. It was the worst feeling in the world, and I'd never want anyone to go through that. So all snakes must die. Save the hatred for another day.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the idea of the coiled snake and the cat playing with it, if it is done right that would be cool. Never saw a bobcat do that, but have watched a half wild house cat play with a snake and it is something to see. The cat will need to be on FULL alert for the mount to look real.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd mount it like you said not what your wife is suggesting. There's no shortage of rattlers .


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally wouldnt do the snake n mouth mount. Coiled and playfully pawing is prob the way i would go. There is a video on youtube of a grown bobcat pawing a rattler till he kills it. Really amazing the speed of the cat. If u wanna check it out, type "bobcat rattlesnake". That video may give a good idea. Also when ur searchin for a taxi to do the job, cats are among the hardest to get it right. 90% of the cats I have seen mounted do not look that great. The heads take a lot of work to get realistic. U may already have someone, or u may do it urself. Anyhow just my opinion and sum thoughts. Good luck and show the finished mount when its done


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's the snake. Took all 5 shots with the Judge (410) to finally knock him out (from a distance).
No pics of the cat.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Do the coiled up version! That would look pretty cool!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

do the coiled version for sure!

as for a cat taxi, you want my guy's number, he does great work.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> do the coiled version for sure!
> 
> as for a cat taxi, you want my guy's number, he does great work.


HAHA, I'll pass, but thanks! BWahahha!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> HAHA, I'll pass, but thanks! BWahahha!


:rotfl:

found it on the net, figured you might get a kick out of it. :cheers:


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

As soon as I read your post of a kitten and small smake I was thinking of a playful kitten


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Old, but you get the message.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Auer Power, if you're in Danbury, Azlin's in Clute does some of the better bobcat mounts I've seen.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

James Howell said:


> Auer Power, if you're in Danbury, Azlin's in Clute does some of the better bobcat mounts I've seen.


Yea, but the only problem is I want the snake mounted too, and it's a $350 minimum on a snake.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd have the snake extended and mouth open as if in a striking motion. Have the bobcat in a pose that resembles him jumping to avoid the strike or paw swatting pose.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlax1m_when-critters-meet-bobcat-vs-rattlesnake_animals

If same vid as above on youtube, I apologize.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I can't watch youtube here.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Thanks, I can't watch youtube here.


Me either- That's why I found dailymotion.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is one my dad did for a customer. 








Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

g2outfitter said:


> Here is one my dad did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Here is one my dad did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's your dad? Does he do taxi work for anybody? Thats a great scene!!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

His name is Ken Brown with kbcountrytaxidermy.com he serves houston areas And texas hill country. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ill second Tim Azlins. He has done a dozen of my mounts. One of the best and better priced. My cousin mounted my rattler. Didnt know about the $350 min. Thats a lil spendy. But his works are excellant. He mounted my first bobcat kill years ago, full body, and it looks great. Im prob overly picky about my taxidermist work, but they all last and look great. Most of the cat heads ive seen are not very realistic looking. My opinion.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

diamondback72 said:


> I personally wouldnt do the snake n mouth mount. Coiled and playfully pawing is prob the way i would go. There is a video on youtube of a grown bobcat pawing a rattler till he kills it. Really amazing the speed of the cat. If u wanna check it out, type "bobcat rattlesnake". That video may give a good idea. Also when ur searchin for a taxi to do the job, cats are among the hardest to get it right. 90% of the cats I have seen mounted do not look that great. The heads take a lot of work to get realistic. U may already have someone, or u may do it urself. Anyhow just my opinion and sum thoughts. Good luck and show the finished mount when its done


Amazing at how fast that cat was. He made quick work of that snake.haha


----------

